# Batman: Return of the Caped Crusaders ARRIVES NOVEMBER 1, 2016 ON BLu-Ray TM COMBO PACK, DVD & DIGITAL HD



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> ADAM WEST, BURT WARD & JULIE NEWMAR
> 
> PROVIDE VOICES OF BATMAN, ROBIN, CATWOMAN
> 
> ...


----------

